# Uber Partners With ScriptDrop



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

for prescription delivery. It will be available in 37 states

By Nicole Wetsman on March 24, 2021 12:00 pm







Photo by James Bareham / The Verge

Pharmacies using prescription delivery service ScriptDrop will deliver medications to customers through Uber, the company announced today. Uber will be the default delivery service for ScriptDrop pharmacies in 37 states and will eventually expand to others.

The service lets pharmacies offer prescription deliveries for patients. The tool can integrate with whatever organizational software the pharmacies normally use to keep track of prescriptions.

"Being able to combine ScriptDrop's integrated interface with Uber's technology means that pharmacies of all sizes will be better equipped to improve prescription adherence and serve the most vulnerable of their communities," Amanda Epp, ScriptDrop CEO, said in a statement.

The COVID-19 pandemic fueled a rise in mail-order and courier-based drug deliveries, as people avoided in-person trips to the pharmacy.

This is Uber's second foray into prescription delivery. It partnered with NimbleRx to deliver drugs in Seattle and Dallas in August 2020. It then expanded that service to Austin, Houston, and New York City. The company has other health care functions, including a tool that lets doctors or other providers book rides for patients to and from appointments.

https://www.theverge.com/2021/3/24/22346330/uber-perscription-delivery-scriptdrop


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I certainly hope they instill better safeguards against misplaced or swapped deliveries than they do with the EATS platform.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

What’s the payout for oxy deliveries?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber is going to pay drivers less than $3 to stand in slow-moving long lines at the pharmacies to deliver pills to non-tipping clients.
Drivers are offered no cure for headaches caused by Uber.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Drivers are offered no cure for headaches caused by Uber.


Perhaps now they can get their headache medication delivered to them after their shifts.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> to deliver pills to non-tipping clients.


True, a large percentage of clientele will probably be elderly who may not be able to afford a large tip, if any at all with the price of medications these days. Some pharmaceuticals aren't reduced by much even with Medicare.


----------



## Galgal (Apr 29, 2020)

with pua add in California week 3/14 to 3/20 ? ( show pending)


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bet you wont be able to shuffle those deliveries and keep the pills LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tippp


RideShare_Hustler said:


> What's the payout for oxy deliveries?


Tipped in Pills


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I actually worked delivering prescriptions a few years ago filling in when drivers called in sick.

Maybe five days total over 4 years.

The bag is stapled shut and has the name and address printed on it. No idea what is inside the bag.

All deliveries were to apartment buildings or retirement homes.

Roughly 12 deliveries per day, a hundred miles driven delivering.

Tips probably averaged about 4-5 bux per day.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Tippp
> Tipped in Pills


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

When DD started with the Walgreens and CVS deliveries I thought sick people who couldn't go out would be ordering over-the-counter medicine and stuff. 98% of the offers involve delivering soda, candy, and chips!


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i did a ScriptDrop gig today for Roadie, basically matched word-for-word @Uber's Guber prediction...park car in massive lot, find pharmacy in massive grocery store, stood in line forever behind an old guy who not only had to run his card three times and sign off on two cancel refunds but also needed to tell his life story to the poor pharmacist; then drive 1 mile to an old folk's home to deliver the goods, where both calls and texts (*as ordered to do in the app*) went unanswered; adding more time waste to the endeavor; unless you just need to get out and stretch your legs, maybe buy something in the store, it's a complete waste of time


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

rideshareMN said:


> i did a ScriptDrop gig today for Roadie, basically matched word-for-word @Uber's Guber prediction...park car in massive lot, find pharmacy in massive grocery store, stood in line forever behind an old guy who not only had to run his card three times and sign off on two cancel refunds but also needed to tell his life story to the poor pharmacist; then drive 1 mile to an old folk's home to deliver the goods, where both calls and texts (*as ordered to do in the app*) went unanswered; adding more time waste to the endeavor; unless you just need to get out and stretch your legs, maybe buy something in the store, it's a complete waste of time


How long did it take you?

How much did you get paid?

How much did Roadie charge?

...

... ...

I had another question but I forgot.

Ohhh. Yea, did the customer tip?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

observer said:


> How long did it take you?
> 
> How much did you get paid?
> 
> ...


probably took me 30-40 minutes tops (maybe 3-4 miles of driving at most, including getting to pickup location)
i got $8 bucks
no clue what Roadie charges customers
no tip

TBH i just looked at it like getting gas money to drive back home; one of the nice things about Roadie is that you can see the route


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

observer said:


> I actually worked delivering prescriptions a few years ago filling in when drivers called in sick.
> 
> Maybe five days total over 4 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

A waste of time.
Thanks Uber.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow..........bringing meds to sick people........nope.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Wow..........bringing meds to sick people........nope.


I'd rather take condoms to hook ers


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Free Adderal and Disco Buiscits for everyone!!!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

MHR said:


> for prescription delivery. It will be available in 37 states
> 
> By Nicole Wetsman on March 24, 2021 12:00 pm
> 
> ...


Who would let unemployable junkies pick up their medication for them?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Who would let unemployable junkies pick up their medication for them?


Dude, since you're a Dr and all can you hook me up with an adderal script? Oh and some cialis too.

In return Ill hook you up with a couple crack spots. I know you have a sweet tooth for that ready rock.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

mch said:


> Dude, since you're a Dr and all can you hook me up with an adderal script? Oh and some cialis too.
> 
> In return Ill hook you up with a couple crack spots. I know you have a sweet tooth for that ready rock.


I was a doctor back in Moldova. Most of the drugs got into the hands of the junkies, so at the hospital I had to preform brain surgeys and mercy killing without any pain killers. My doctor degree is not recognized here as a medical degree because racism.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I was a doctor back in Moldova. Most of the drugs got into the hands of the junkies, so at the hospital I had to preform brain surgeys and mercy killing without any pain killers. My doctor degree is not recognized here as a medical degree because racism.


Ill bet with your charm and wit you could walk in to the medical board and get them to recognize your Moldovian dr degree.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

mch said:


> Ill bet with your charm and wit you could walk in to the medical board and get them to recognize your Moldovian dr degree.


I tried that but ended up getting hit with charges in attempting to bribe a government official.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I hope the ping shows all the details like CA Pings.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I wouldn't deliver alcohol OR pills. No way I want to get near any of that BS. 

I'd like to know why the USPS isn't getting in on this... they have carriers and should be able to do two pickups a day.

How many old/lonely folks are going to order 5 prescriptions a day just to have someone to talk to?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> True, a large percentage of clientele will probably be elderly who may not be able to afford a large tip, if any at all with the price of medications these days. Some pharmaceuticals aren't reduced by much even with Medicare.


I call bullshiiiiiiiiite.

Big pharma sells common meds in most foreign countries for pennies on the dollar for what it costs American patients.

Literally hundreds of dollars in USA, vs. < 10 dollars in most countries around the world.

Fix the system. Fix the incentive.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I call bullshiiiiiiiiite.
> 
> Big pharma sells common meds in most foreign countries for pennies on the dollar for what it costs American patients.
> 
> ...


My mom gets some of her meds from Canada and New Zealand because its still way cheaper than here. For example one medication she takes is $30. for 90 tablets in New Zealand. In America its $35. for 30 tablets. Shipping is only around $10 CAN. The New Zealand company ships it for free.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I call bullshiiiiiiiiite.
> 
> Big pharma sells common meds in most foreign countries for pennies on the dollar for what it costs American patients.
> 
> ...


My moms Januvia is 500 bux for 30 pills here. It costs 40 bux in Mexico.

A doctors HOUSE call in Mexico is eight bux.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

MHR said:


> for prescription delivery. It will be available in 37 states
> 
> By Nicole Wetsman on March 24, 2021 12:00 pm
> 
> ...


At least I think of it as another opportunity to get pissed off at Uber.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Bet you wont be able to shuffle those deliveries and keep the pills LOL


Very smart and funny reply my fellow Chicago bro!


----------



## 500ridesaweekorCHEESE (Mar 28, 2021)

nothing but more money was laundered, can't even fathom the liability of the winners lining up for $2 an hour to deliver pills. I'd do one just to start cloning the bags used haha. Sell generic bags in the parking lot profit.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

observer said:


> My moms Januvia is 500 bux for 30 pills here. It costs 40 bux in Mexico.
> 
> A doctors HOUSE call in Mexico is eight bux.


But is she really getting the pills and the right dose? A pharmacist could EASILY cut the pills so she gets some random dose. That's one thing that the US has above these 3rd world medical systems. I order a viagra, I get a viagra. Overseas? You could get anything.

I do agree that medical billing/insurance is almost as large a % of the fee as the doctors cut. Most doc's are horrific business people.. do you think they could also handle billing???


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NOXDriver said:


> But is she really getting the pills and the right dose? A pharmacist could EASILY cut the pills so she gets some random dose. That's one thing that the US has above these 3rd world medical systems. I order a viagra, I get a viagra. Overseas? You could get anything.
> 
> I do agree that medical billing/insurance is almost as large a % of the fee as the doctors cut. Most doc's are horrific business people.. do you think they could also handle billing???


Mom seems to be much healthier when she returns from Mexico than when she arrives.

The doc there says docs here overprescribe medications and takes some away that he thinks is unnecessary.

All pills there come prepackaged in blister packs, there is zero chance of medications being mixed up.

Pharmacies there don't handle loose pills at all.

There is no billing system there, you pay the doctor directly and there is no insurance system with which to deal.

Having no insurance company cuts out the middle man.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Can see the drug pirating, someone steals the drugs from you. A lot more value in a bottle of pills than most all food bags. It'd be a crap shoot for the pirate, but could be a huge payout.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

observer said:


> Mom seems to be much healthier when she returns from Mexico than when she arrives.
> 
> The doc there says docs here overprescribe medications and takes some away that he thinks is unnecessary.
> 
> ...


Read a story a while back about where to go if you get Cancer. Straight to Mehico.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

FREE ATIVAN?????? 🥲


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> True, a large percentage of clientele will probably be elderly who may not be able to afford a large tip, if any at all with the price of medications these days. Some pharmaceuticals aren't reduced by much even with Medicare.


Medicare doesn't cover ANY part of drugs. You need to buy a whole other supplement plan for any coverage.


----------

